# Need some one to calm my fears, water and food shortages



## canamom (Aug 8, 2011)

Could anyone tell me. I have been reading on the internet about bottle water shortages and food shortages even all the way over to Chon Buri.
We are set to move in 2 weeks and if there was a water shortage that is pretty serious., as we have a young son with us.

We will be in Bang Na area, is it stiill dry there? When I left last there was 6 inches of water in the streets.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

If you find someone to calm you down, don't hesitate to give us all his/her phonenumber. 
At the moment the actual flood is problem number 1, but the aftermath is a huge number 2. 

Yes, there are water shortages, food-shortages, filthy tap-water, diseases, growing civil unrest, etc. 
Bang Na is not affected at the moment, but the water will eventually follow it's own path and will cross parts of Bang Na. 
IF unlimited supply of (fresh) food, unlimited access to clean ta pwater and unlimited availability of drinking-water is a must.........postpone your arrival OR contact your Embassy in Bangkok:
Mission Tel.: (66-2) 636-0540
Mission Fax: (66-2) 636-0565
[email protected]


----------

